

Apple’s capitulation to China undermines Obama’s tough talk on snooping - jgrahamc
http://qz.com/356233/apples-capitulation-to-china-undermines-obamas-tough-talk-on-snooping/

======
thrillgore
It's not tough talk on snooping until something is done about the NSA within
OUR OWN BORDERS.

